# 14ft can of worms



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Hull lines are a bit similar to an AshCraft. Maybe check out some of the rebuilds in this bragging section for inspiration


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

Flooring finally glued in place


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

Work in progress


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

Damn this thing is heavy flipping it


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

After all the work it’s starting look like skiff. More to come any questions dont hesitate to ask.


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

yobata said:


> Hull lines are a bit similar to an AshCraft. Maybe check out some of the rebuilds in this bragging section for inspiration


hey they do look a like


----------



## Philip (Jan 6, 2018)

What did you use to paint the bottom with? Looks really good! Keep it up


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

Hi mate. I used mixture of 50/50 duratec high gloss and white gelcoat. Mixed them two and then added mekp at 1.5%. My gun is 3mm spray tip 1.5hp dewolt 15 gallon compressor with oil water filter.
I suggest if you go with gelcoat then pick a day with temperature between 73-79 degrees sunny no wind. In high temps over 80 gelcoat kicks off too fast. Once you done leave it along for 24 hours then wet sand and buff all the little imperfections.
To finish I used 600 grit then 1000 then 1500 then 2000 all wet sand soap and water. Then aquabuff 2000 at 2500rpm and finnal polish was 3M finesse it. Came out amazing showroom finish. I haven’t polished it all the away because I still going to build top cap so there will be fiberglass joint to the hull that would need to faired before paint so I will do final buff when all done.

If I do it again I would mix deratec at 30/70 (drura/gel) first few coats then final coat I would shoot at 50/50.

Hope it helps. Let me know if you have anymore questions 

Ps: all best finish is in your prep. The more time you spend on prepping ie fairing sanding then better it will look after spraying.


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Looks awesome! I have the same sickness...er, vision. Planning on finding an old Mitchell/Johnson etc and restoring it. ...but have seen some old runabouts/ski boats that I really like the lines on. Very inspirational. Any idea what it weighs?


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

Thank you!! I’m not too sure what it weights. When flooring and stingers were made of wet rutted wood it was pretty heavy. It took 5 guys to push it on the trailer. Now Its much lighter since I used all composite construction. Honeycomb and H80 except transom I used marine grade plywood it should last another 15 years or so. Final weight still remains to see since I’m just starting to do bulkheads and frame work for top cap. I decided not to use old top cap because it was too much damage to it and it would probably take a lot more work to rehab it, build new layout with dry storage instead.


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

First of 11 bulkheads installed.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

Looking good. 
Really good to see someone restore an old boat like this with such skill.


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

MRichardson said:


> Looking good.
> Really good to see someone restore an old boat like this with such skill.


Thank you!! Feels great to do it! Most of the hard work is in the past now is just fun. Ive infected my one of neighbors. He is looking to get an old boat to restore it.


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

Some more bulkhead installed


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Make sure to coat that 2x4 backing your bow eye with epoxy... I'm sure you know... great work!!!


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Nice find. I like that hull.


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

yobata said:


> Make sure to coat that 2x4 backing your bow eye with epoxy... I'm sure you know... great work!!!


Hey thanks for the hint but I’m not sure what are you referring to. 2x4 backing bow eye? What is it?


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> Nice find. I like that hull.


Thanks! It’s coming along better then I expected.


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

yobata said:


> Make sure to coat that 2x4 backing your bow eye with epoxy... I'm sure you know... great work!!!


Hey. That I used as temporary piece something to hold to when I flipped. I’ll be using a steinless steel pipe I found just have to drill few holes in it. Already have it cut to the size I need. Snuggly fit)


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

Any1 knows how many layer of 1708 should I put on all bulkheads and top cap? Please advise. Thanks!


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

Preparing for lamination.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Tonyskiff said:


> Any1 knows how many layer of 1708 should I put on all bulkheads and top cap? Please advise. Thanks!


Bulkheads - None. 1-2 layers of 1 1/2oz matt on each side of the divynal. the bulkheads will only see compressive loads.
Top Cap - None. 2-3 layers of 1 1/2oz matt. Again top of the cap/decks will only see compressive loads. 1 layer of 1708 should go on the underside of the cap/decks though. The bottom side will be subject to tensile loading. I would also put 2-3 extra layers of matt on the bottom side in areas where you plan on bolting stuff down. (Casting platform eye, bow eye, poling platform area, ect) Like a built in washer.


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

Did some glassing today. All done with 1708 and general purpose resin. Came out awesome. Rock solid.


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

Did some more work. Getting ready to install top deck.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Coming together nicely, Tony. Good job.


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

Zika said:


> Coming together nicely, Tony. Good job.


Thanks!!  can’t wait to go on a first voyage.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

How are bonding the deck to the supports? I noticed the top edges are bare foam.


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> How are bonding the deck to the supports? I noticed the top edges are bare foam.


Hi mate. I’m planing to trace and cut main top deck then cutout all openings for hatches. Then I’ll trace it out on 1708 3 layers total 2 for the bottom side and one layer for top side of the deck cutout all openings. Once 1708 applied to the bottom side then I’ll flip it on to the foam bulkheads which are gonna be covered with bonding potty. Once it cures I’ll then go in with wet 2 inch wide strips of 1708 thru openings and tab in everywhere I could reach on the inside. On the outside I’ll be using bonding putty to fair it all and tie it all together flash to the hull. Then sand it all smooth fair it and gelcoat. That’s the plan hopping for it to work. It’s complicated but that’s all I could come up with. Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Tonyskiff said:


> View attachment 20958
> View attachment 20958
> View attachment 20959
> View attachment 20960
> View attachment 20961


That's a pretty trick way to do stringers!!


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

millerrep said:


> That's a pretty trick way to do stringers!!


 I had dwell on it for a few weeks before I came up with this idea. Total cost $150 8lb density 2 part foam. I made a bigggest mistake. Should of waxed inside walls for easy release. It was crazy to take the blue tape off.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

When I read ski boat to skiff conversion I remembered what they told me in Opa Locka 1977 when I drove over from Texas to pick up my dad's new Bonefisher (still have it). They told me the Hewes Bonefisher was taken from a ski boat hull. Good for you on your conversion. I like the hull. No doubt you will enjoy it much more because you built it yourself. Way to go!


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Tonyskiff said:


> Hi mate. I’m planing to trace and cut main top deck then cutout all openings for hatches. Then I’ll trace it out on 1708 3 layers total 2 for the bottom side and one layer for top side of the deck cutout all openings. Once 1708 applied to the bottom side then I’ll flip it on to the foam bulkheads which are gonna be covered with bonding potty. Once it cures I’ll then go in with wet 2 inch wide strips of 1708 thru openings and tab in everywhere I could reach on the inside. On the outside I’ll be using bonding putty to fair it all and tie it all together flash to the hull. Then sand it all smooth fair it and gelcoat. That’s the plan hopping for it to work. It’s complicated but that’s all I could come up with. Do you have any suggestions?


I see others making a wider surface at the top that's fully glassed to allow for a larger bonding surface. Glassing it together from underneath might be tricky? Do they make a thicker resin for working upside down? I have a lot of boat repair experience but I'm far from a pro. This link shows the stringers with the tops built up https://bateau2.com/howto/repair.php


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

Tonyskiff said:


> View attachment 20962
> View attachment 20963
> View attachment 20964
> View attachment 20965
> Flooring finally glued in place


I hear you. You guys are so modest. Your work looks great. Every boat has a final resting place. Either abandoned in a field with a tree growing through it or sitting in a Marsh. I'm glad to see you rescued this one. I have a little boat, I'm either going to give a way or get the courage to jump back in it. Way to go. Your posts are inspirational.


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

Not much work is left on the boat but I cant force myself to do it. :/ I know it will be another week of hard labor glassing the top, sanding, fairing, new gelcoat etc. hopping to do it sometime soon.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Need new pics


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

Will try to update soon. Please stay tuned )


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

Corecell What do you guys think about that? Its way cheaper than divinycell. I need to put a front deck on my skiff and don't want plywood because of the weight.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Monty said:


> Corecell What do you guys think about that? Its way cheaper than divinycell. I need to put a front deck on my skiff and don't want plywood because of the weight.


How big is the deck? a whole sheet of 9mm Okoume weights 30#, and can be used with a single layer of 6oz cloth on both sides. The corecell may need multiple layers of biax, so don't forget to factor that weight in your calculations. 

Lots of people discount wood because of the weight, but I think you will find very minimal weight saving on such a small scale.


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

yobata said:


> How big is the deck? a whole sheet of 9mm Okoume weights 30#, and can be used with a single layer of 6oz cloth on both sides. The corecell may need multiple layers of biax, so don't forget to factor that weight in your calculations.
> 
> Lots of people discount wood because of the weight, but I think you will find very minimal weight saving on such a small scale.


It'll be 52" wide by 44". I originally was going to use 1/2 CDX. I would add a 2x2 spruce support and a 1 x 3 edge support for the rear of the deck. On the edges I'll glue and screw a 1x1 so it can lag bolted to the hull. 

I bought a sheet and cut it out, then hefted it and thought "that's kind of a lot of weight". It needs to support my weight and a trolling motor.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Monty said:


> It'll be 52" wide by 44". I originally was going to use 1/2 CDX. I would add a 2x2 spruce support and a 1 x 3 edge support for the rear of the deck. On the edges I'll glue and screw a 1x1 so it can lag bolted to the hull.
> 
> I bought a sheet and cut it out, then hefted it and thought "that's kind of a lot of weight". It needs to support my weight and a trolling motor.


I used 3/8" marine ply for a 6' front deck, with 3 bulkheads and (not pictured below) two 1"x2" supports that spanned from bow to bulkheads (the same orientation as that orange level), and it is strong enough for my fat ass (250lbs). No need for lag bolts, thickened epoxy with (or without) 6" biax tabs will hold your deck down just fine.


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

I'm in awe. Are tubes for rods or wiring?


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Monty said:


> I'm in awe. Are tubes for rods or wiring?


Rods. But I did run some pvc under each of the gunnels, one for the gas line and one for future wiring (see below).


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

Finally got some free time. Did the back top deck with no success. Forgot to measure space for rod holders. Was too late when I realized it. Must redo whole thing over again. :/


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

Redid back top deck and front deck. Tomorrow will be glassing it all in.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

If it had lappy hulls it could be a Hewes


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

Completed all top deck framing. H60 and 1708. Strong stuff came out awesome. Starting to look like a boat. Can’t wait to do water test.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Man that thing is looking good. A long way from that first picture


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

Hey mate thanks for reply! Lately i been looking at it and i cant believe the amount of work it took to get to this point. Its been a fun journey.  Cant wait for the waterline test.


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

Top deck complete. Time to glass it in. Must meditate for a few days.


----------



## KingFlySC (Jan 15, 2018)

Really great work, this thing is coming along nicely!


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

KingFlySC said:


> Really great work, this thing is coming along nicely!


Thanks!!


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

12 gallon Fuel tank, speaker and navigation light wires installed.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Is that fuel tank filler stainless, looks great
Can't wait to see it in the water


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

permitchaser said:


> Is that fuel tank filler stainless, looks great
> Can't wait to see it in the water


Its stainless steel polished like chrome.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Tonyskiff said:


> Its stainless steel polished like chrome.


Cool. My plastic through hull plastic vent broke on a dock so I got a SS flat to hull that looks like your filler but lot smaller


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

Installed rear top deck. One word of advice. If you planing to do something like this DO Not cutout openings in Fiberglass just glue it over the holes it will be much easier to cutout once it cures in place. I’m dealing with itching nightmare. Have a feeling it will be a long one. :/


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

Is there something wrong with me?


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

Tonyskiff said:


> Is there something wrong with me?


DOCTOR!


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

Top deck glasses in. Tomorrow more glassing and grinding.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Digital exam for the drain hole....I think


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

Top glassed worst is behind now.


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

Finally all glassed in rock solid. Time for fairing and gelcoat.


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

Ready for fairing


----------



## Shane Campbell (Mar 24, 2017)

Boat is looking great. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

Shane Campbell said:


> Boat is looking great. Keep up the great work.


thanks!!


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

Did some fairing compound. Looks like there will be lots of sanding this weekend.


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

I got this one low spot. I’m not sure what to do. Any suggestions welcome. Thanks.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Tonyskiff said:


> I got this one low spot. I’m not sure what to do. Any suggestions welcome. Thanks.


Is it going to affect the hatch? If the answer is no, forget it and just keep going


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

yobata said:


> Is it going to affect the hatch? If the answer is no, forget it and just keep going


No the hatch is ok but i was to fill it in somehow it will effect it.


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

yobata said:


> Is it going to affect the hatch? If the answer is no, forget it and just keep going


i think i didn't add enough mekp some areas are tacky and are difficult to sand and suggestions?


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

Did more fairing ready for gel coat waiting for a cooler day. New additions stainless steel deck drain, new 1inch electrical pipe under console, completely filled under deck with 2lb density foam, added another layer of 1708 over the man floor for more rigidity in high traffic areas. All came out awesome. Water test soon!!


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

One word of advise. When you use fairing compound alway test the batch On something other then your boat. I got lucky with a defective batch that would not cure no matter how much MEKP you use. Had to wash almost whole boat with acetone and sand paper to get it off. nOT FUN. Got it replace at the store for another product.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Man your doing a great job. Can't wait to see it in the water


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Tonyskiff said:


> One word of advise. When you use fairing compound alway test the batch On something other then your boat. I got lucky with a defective batch that would not cure no matter how much MEKP you use. Had to wash almost whole boat with acetone and sand paper to get it off. nOT FUN. Got it replace at the store for another product.


I had a batch of resin that failed to fully cure when restoring a big offshore boat. What a mess that was! It took forever to clean it up with acetone and re grind everything. The resin from the same 55 gallon drum cured just fine when tested and we used it to finish the project without anymore problems. It had to be from user error. We went through a lot of beer on that project LOL


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> I had a batch of resin that failed to fully cure when restoring a big offshore boat. What a mess that was! It took forever to clean it up with acetone and re grind everything. The resin from the same 55 gallon drum cured just fine when tested and we used it to finish the project without anymore problems. It had to be from user error. We went through a lot of beer on that project LOL


i can imagen the nightmare it was . but trust me on this i tried every way possible with the amount of mekp nothing would make it cure. it would get hard but stay tacky, 4 days under direct sun light with no cure. changed the batch and no problems


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

permitchaser said:


> Man your doing a great job. Can't wait to see it in the water


thanks! i got all the makings waiting on a sunny cool day to get gelcoat done then water test trip. stay tuned ill post video of first water launch. hope it'll float


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

It's looking great and giving me inspiration to start cutting on mine!



Michael


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

Go for it!! Best part about this is dwelling over it and creating a schedule of things to fix. If you have any questions don’t hesitate to ask. Try to take buch of pic love to see it in progress.


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

Tonyskiff said:


> Go for it!! Best part about this is dwelling over it and creating a schedule of things to fix. If you have any questions don’t hesitate to ask. Try to take buch of pic love to see it in progress.


 Thank you and I will be, sort of. A Lodge Brother offered to run one of our cameras and shoot video of the entire build. He must be really board! At any rate, ours is going to be super small and lite. After another post or two we will start our own build thread.

Again, yours is looking super sharp and I cannot wait to see it wet!

Michael


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

Finally finished with gel coat. Will be doing water test this week. Then off to repower.


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

Looks great!


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

Will be wet sanding all day


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

Ladies and gentlemen after 6 month of love and care this vessels FLoats!!!! I couldn’t be happiest with the outcome. Monday is appointment for repower. Stay tuned for updates.


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

Tonyskiff said:


> Ladies and gentlemen after 6 month of love and care this vessels FLoats!!!! I couldn’t be happiest with the outcome. Monday is appointment for repower. Stay tuned for updates.


Awesome man!!!!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Remember this thread is "Can of Worms" 
great job
Also I think you have the best avatar


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2018)

The skiff looks great, nice job!


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

Boatbrains said:


> The skiff looks great, nice job!


Thanks!! Next Friday will have the boat back from guys at Suzuki.please Stay tuned.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2018)

What zuke are ya going with? They make great engines and their fuel injection is great. Just make sure you flush it thouroughly after each use and use salt away or other corrosion inhibiting product a couple times a yr when you flush and it should give years of good service!


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

Boatbrains said:


> What zuke are ya going with? They make great engines and their fuel injection is great. Just make sure you flush it thouroughly after each use and use salt away or other corrosion inhibiting product a couple times a yr when you flush and it should give years of good service!


I’m going with DF60a/white with digital gauge and a flush mount controls. I think it should fly with it  When I did water test I setup 250lb on the back of the boat she handled it with ease.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2018)

Great motor, just service as owners manual states and you will love it. Toss the wing nuts for the battery in the trash and put some good stainless nylok nuts on it “they like their battery voltage” Change spark plugs annually needed or not, have seen the zukes do some strange stuff over spark plugs.


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

Will sure do 


Boatbrains said:


> Great motor, just service as owners manual states and you will love it. Toss the wing nuts for the battery in the trash and put some good stainless nylok nuts on it “they like their battery voltage” Change spark plugs annually needed or not, have seen the zukes do some strange stuff over spark plugs.


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

Teak trim installed.


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

Engine rigging begins.


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

Outstanding work. That really does favor the Boggy Creek Diablo (the former Ash Craft mold)

https://www.boggycreekboats.com/our-skiffs/14ft-diablo/


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

Tonyskiff said:


> I’m going with DF60a/white with digital gauge and a flush mount controls. I think it should fly with it  When I did water test I setup 250lb on the back of the boat she handled it with ease.


I had an Etec 50 on my Boggy Creek Diablo. It did 32-33 IIRC. A lot of small skiffs want to slide in turns. You are going to find that yours is GLUED to the water when you run twisty stuff. It turns a bit odd though. The back will step out a bit, but it sticks to the water at a point about 1/3 of the way back. It was so much fun in some of these tight bayous I found myself laughing.


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

dranrab said:


> I had an Etec 50 on my Boggy Creek Diablo. It did 32-33 IIRC. A lot of small skiffs want to slide in turns. You are going to find that yours is GLUED to the water when you run twisty stuff. It turns a bit odd though. The back will step out a bit, but it sticks to the water at a point about 1/3 of the way back. It was so much fun in some of these tight bayous I found myself laughing.


Sounds like fun. I’m hopping to be on the water in the 21st of this month. There is a three week wait for the Suzuki shop for installation. Will do a whole video describing all work on that was done to the boat and final build out cost in all parts and materials with performance reviews of the engine. stay tuned.


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

Been doing some electrical connections. Competing along well. Upgraded to hydrolic steering. 31 X2Power dual better installed.


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

Fellas big day tomorrow repower at 8 am. Will post water run soon. Whoop whoop!


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

I love her!!!! Stay tuned for full review. Still doing final touches.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Wow! Incredible. Love the white Suzuki


----------



## Shane Campbell (Mar 24, 2017)

Looks great. Incredible motors. How’s the performance?


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

Shane Campbell said:


> Looks great. Incredible motors. How’s the performance?


She flys I haven’t measured speed yet but it feels scary . Hull shot is out of this world. It just jumps out of the water then on plain feels like a 60hp surf board. Waiting for a better day to take a longer runs it’s too much rain yesterday and today. 

I’m having a small difficulty with fuel tank vent. Small portions of gas is spilling outside. When I installed tank I didn’t know that its nice to have a surge valve, now dealing with it. Very angry at fuel tank company for not saying a word about it in any manuals. Got a new vent now need to figure out how I can reach and verticality position check valve. 

Other then that I love this boat lots of fun. I get so much attention at the dock and water people don’t get what make model it is.  will post more soon.


----------



## Shane Campbell (Mar 24, 2017)

Tonyskiff said:


> She flys I haven’t measured speed yet but it feels scary . Hull shot is out of this world. It just jumps out of the water then on plain feels like a 60hp surf board. Waiting for a better day to take a longer runs it’s too much rain yesterday and today.
> 
> I’m having a small difficulty with fuel tank vent. Small portions of gas is spilling outside. When I installed tank I didn’t know that its nice to have a surge valve, now dealing with it. Very angry at fuel tank company for not saying a word about it in any manuals. Got a new vent now need to figure out how I can reach and verticality position check valve.
> 
> Other then that I love this boat lots of fun. I get so much attention at the dock and water people don’t get what make model it is.  will post more soon.


Tony, what size prop are you running?


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

I think it’s 16 pitch aluminum but I’m getting 15 in stainless steel. Outboard specialties know their stuff. He proped her correctly. I’ll let you know exact numbers just need to wait for rain to come down it’s crazy outside now. 

Lost my bulge hatch and Suzuki screen cover today too much speed things just starred to fly out of the boat .


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

Took her out today for a few hours just to do some breaking in. Did a few speed runs in the intracostal so far top speed I got going against the current and wind 31 knots with two people on board and loaded fishing gear and cooler. 

Having some issues with my engine will be bringing it back to Suzuki shop Monday morning. Too many on screen errors.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Tonyskiff said:


> Took her out today for a few hours just to do some breaking in. Did a few speed runs in the intracostal so far top speed I got going against the current and wind 31 knots with two people on board and loaded fishing gear and cooler.
> 
> Having some issues with my engine will be bringing it back to Suzuki shop Monday morning. Too many on screen errors.


Shoot 30 mph is plenty on that little boat. Cruise speed should be a lot less
On my big fat boat it will go 40 but I'd rather cruise at 27


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

Sad to see someone abandon boat like this. It’s in Hollywood FL area if someone looking for a project boat let me know. It’s been sitting there for a while full of junk. I simply can’t take on another project at this time but I would of been a nice one to bring back to life. Boat is around 20ft long. Bow rider/fisher from 90s.


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

Today’s speed test log.


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

Hi everyone check this out see if you can recognize the boat all the way at the end of this video.


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

Guys when i sanded old paint off the hull i saw these 4 fade marks on the rear side of the boat. it looks like original gelcoat was covered by something that prevented it to fade due to UV elements exposure. I left it at a big puzzle thought maybe it was some showroom marketing stickers but then why would someone have them on the boat after the purchase.

Today i accidentally discovered this. Please let me know what you think? It there a possibility for my boat hull to be made by DONZI? Chrome decal maybe an explanation for 4 hole above the square labels?


----------



## 89wheelinyj (May 17, 2017)

Funny. I was watching that episode while eating dinner last night and I thought "Man, that looks a lot like the boat I've been following on Microskiff.....can't be though, that guy just finished it"


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

89wheelinyj said:


> Funny. I was watching that episode while eating dinner last night and I thought "Man, that looks a lot like the boat I've been following on Microskiff.....can't be though, that guy just finished it"


Yep thats me these guys called right away when I finished it.  stay tuned for next episode. I think we did grate drone shots running in the bay.


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

Finally long waited trip to the keys. We did total of 65 nautical miles. From Bahia Honda state park to looe reef then explored few backcountry islands. Tarpon belly key and Marvin key. Awesome trip! Feeling all beat up.


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

For a closer look at my build please see this episode of project dreamboat.


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

Update on the boat. So far reached 50+ hours usage mark. Boat been holding on good. Been doing some trolling got my first mahi 8 miles offshore.


----------



## Goldmine (Aug 29, 2017)

What kind of resin did you use? Your boat turned out great.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2019)

Goldmine said:


> What kind of resin did you use? Your boat turned out great.


Thank you, I used polyester laminating resin for the build.


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Boatbrains said:


> Thank you, I used polyester laminating resin for the build.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2019)

CodyW said:


>


Normally I get these things, but it’s early!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Boatbrains said:


> Normally I get these things, but it’s early!


Hehe...wrong thread


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2019)

DuckNut said:


> Hehe...wrong thread


Yup! Oops! That is why multi tasking isn’t always best lol!


----------



## AshCraft17 (Nov 18, 2018)

Why did you switch from the yellow steering wheel?


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

It’s was nice but it chipped easily so I I like all to be spotless. )


----------



## AshCraft17 (Nov 18, 2018)

I guess I will just order a stainless one....


----------



## AshCraft17 (Nov 18, 2018)

Did you spray the gelcoat on the decks? How many coats?


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

AshCraft17 said:


> Did you spray the gelcoat on the decks? How many coats?


Yes I did. It was a mix of gelcoat and this thing that calls durasomething. All together 9 gallons. 3-4 coats Hull and deck


----------



## Chong (Oct 22, 2015)

Well done sir! What does she draft?


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

Chong said:


> Well done sir! What does she draft?


I’m not too sure but I think it’s less then a ft.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

Awesome boat!! Clean, clean, clean...


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

MRichardson said:


> Awesome boat!! Clean, clean, clean...


Thank you! I did my best for first time amateur. I wish I had a little more time to go out. So far only got 70 hours on it. Maybe this weekend go to keys & post more pics. )


----------



## aquaking (Jul 23, 2019)

awesome boat, I might try a similar build


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

That is an amazing job.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Sure that thing is 14' and i was expecting a PP platform. Still very nice boat


----------

